# Facharbeit Vorspann



## Sneakerin (7. August 2006)

Hallihallo!

Ganz neu reingeschneit bin ich hier und das nicht ohne Grund. Ich brauch Hilfe. Dringend. Die Sommerferien sind normalerweise *die* Tage, an denen man für die Facharbeit arbeitet, solang man schon weiß worüber diese handelt. Meine soll eine Facharbeit im KunstLK über den *Filmvorspann* werden, also eine hauptsächlich praktische Arbeit. Leider fehlt mir nur die geringste Idee... 
So kam ich hierher. Könnt ihr mir helfen Ich freu mich über sämtliche Anregungen. Schickt mir einfach alles, was euch im Kopf rumschwirrt. Jede noch so kleine Idee, wie ich meinen Vorspann aufziehen kann, ist bei mir willkommen.
Überhaupt das Thema des Vorspanns/Films zu finden, bereitet mir Kopfzerbrechen. Jedes Genre ist erlaubt...

In diesem Sinne DANKE  schonmal, ich hoffe auf viiiiele Antworten

Jojo


----------



## axn (7. August 2006)

Hallo und Willkommen!

Musst du einen Filmvorspann herstellen oder musst du vorhandene analysieren?
Ich nehme mir seit Jahren vor Vorspänner(?) zu sammeln - da gibt's so viele gute. Gerade hab ichs mir schon wieder vorgenommen...  

mfg

axn


----------



## Sneakerin (7. August 2006)

Hoihoi!

Ja, ich weiß des auch nich so recht :-( ...hab mit meinem Lehrer noch nix genaues besprochen. Ich will aber schon, einfach so zum Vergleich, ein paar Vorspänne analysieren. Daher bin ich für jede Hilfe dankbar . Welche schlägst denn so vor?

mfg 
Jojo


----------



## axn (8. August 2006)

Wenn ich jetzt in meine noch nicht vorhandene Sammlung schauen könnte...
Man kann Vorspänners in verschiedene Gruppen teilen. Da gibt es z.B. die Unterscheidung zwischen sozusagen inhaltlosen einfach nur schönen - manche greifen die Optik des gesammten Films auf, oder solche die schon beginnen eine Gewschichte zu erzählen. Als Beispiel fällt mir der Vorspann zu Fightclub ein, eine Fahrt durch die Nervenbahnen des Hirns, heraus aus der Kopfhaut mit Schweißperlen, über den Lauf einer Pistole, und in dieser Szene beginnt der Film... Vielleicht fällt mir morgen noch was konkreteres ein. Bin gespannt was die Anderen noch so beitragen. Schönes Thema! Würde mich freuen wenn du uns am Ergebniss teilhaben lässt... 

mfg

axn


----------



## chmee (8. August 2006)

Schöne Arbeiten zB von Pixar:
"Die Unglaublichen" oder "Monster AG"
Beide nehmen sich des grafischen 30-60er Jaher Stils an. (Screwball)
Oder "Rosaroter Panther"

Wie Axn schon aufführte.
1. Klarer Vorspann
2. Einführung mit Vorspann-Elementen
3. Vorgeschichte, in der Climax dann Vorspann.

Hitchcock Filme - Vertigo oder Psycho - Vorwegnahme des Inhalts über grafische Arbeiten
Bond-Filme - eigentlich immer das Gleiche, aber doch Eigen.

http://www.film-vorspann.de/ unter systematik schauen.

Um FIlm in seiner Gesamtheit zu verstehen, solltest Du vielleicht noch etwas wie
"James Monaco - Film verstehen" lesen. Sehr interessant, keine Fachidioten-Lektüre.

mfg chmee


----------



## Sneakerin (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallihallo!

Ein bisschen Zeit ist ins Land gegangen und auch meine erste Vorbesprechung zur Facharbeit habe ich bereits hinter mir. Mit Erfolg sozusagen. Höchstwahrscheinlich wird mein Vorspann aus einer Abfolge von dem selben Bild (einer Spiegelwand) bestehen, welches ich in verschiedene Farbtöne einfärb. Dieser Spiegel soll variiert werden, sprich: mal zerbrochen, mal mit Blut (oder ähnlichem) beschmiert etc. . Dazu dudelt ein bisschen verträumt, aber auch verzerrt, von THE FRAY "How to save a live". Tja, klingt alles verwirrend, solls auch. Hoff mal, der Vorspann wird so wie ich ihn mir momentan noch imaginär vorstelle. Drückt mir die Daumen. Ich meld mich, wenns Neues gibt .

PS: Danke nochma für die Ratschläge! Mehr oder weniger haben sie mich wirklich weitergebracht  . Aber ich nehm auch gerne noch welche an (vielleicht auch Gedankenanregungen zwecks "meinem" Vorspann).


----------



## axn (9. Oktober 2006)

Klingt doch gut. Bin gespannt wie du mit dem gespiegelten Element umgehst..


----------



## Flex-Cut (19. Oktober 2006)

Auch ich musste ein Intro als Gruppenprojekt machen. Dabei habe ich mich am Intro von Hinter Gittern Staffel 15 orientiert. Wer die vorherigen Staffeln der Sendung kennt, der weiß das die ersten viel besser waren allerdings war diese Bild in Bild Techinik mir nicht gegeben.
Deswegen bin ich eben auf das BlueBox Ding ausgwichen. Wenn du mal sehen willst: 
http://www.camhunter.croftmanor.de/CumHunter/Bonus/HGprivat.WMV


----------



## Sneakerin (19. Oktober 2006)

Na, der is doch echt gut geworden! Ich mein, klar is die Quali jetz nich atemberaubend - aber der Schnitt richtig gut - find ich (vollkommen laienhaft jetz :-(  )! Und vorallem passend zur Musik. Na, ich hoff einfach mal, dass alles so wird wie ichs mir vorstell *g*...wenn's endlich mal ein Vorab-Produkt geb, hoff ich auf eure fachkundige Kritik.^^

LG


----------



## chmee (11. Juni 2007)

Thread ausgegraben 

http://www.slashcam.de/artikel/Buchkritiken/Das-Buch-zum-Vorspann.html

mfg chmee


----------

